# [H][Blackhand] Frozen Souls (13/13nm, 7/13hc) suchen!



## Crystania (28. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wer sind wir?*

Wir sind eine Semiprogress-Raidgilde / Casualgilde auf dem Server Blackhand (Horde) mit mehr als 70 aktiven Spielern. Man kennt uns schon länger auf dem Server. Früher waren wir der Clan der Schattenwölfe. Nun sind wir die Frozen Souls ;-)

www.horde.frozen-souls.eu

Unser Motto: _Alles kann, nichts muss!_

*Raidstand:*

Hochfels: 7/7 hc
Schwarzfelsgießerei: 10/10 nm, 8/10 hc
Höllenfeuerzitadelle: 13/13 nm, 7/13 hc

*Raidzeiten:*

Mittwoch + Sonntag 19:45 - 23:00 Uhr (Raidgruppe 1)

Donnerstag 19:15 - 22:30 Uhr (Raidgruppe 2) _Dieser Raid ist besonders für Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger geeignet. Nur HFC normal. _

An den verbleibenden Tagen können Twinkraids oder andere Events stattfinden.
(Auf Eigeninitiative der Gildenmitglieder)

*Welche Klassen suchen wir?*

Wir haben 5 Raidplätze zu vergeben:
1x Eule
1x Hexer
3x Melee DD (Windläufer, Katze, Verstärker oder Todesritter)

Wir können auch noch Casual-Raidplätze vergeben, die als Vertretung fungieren.

_Raidgruppe 2 sucht auch noch Mitglieder, einfach nachfragen oder auf die Hompage gucken!_

*Was für Typen suchen wir?*

Wir suchen Raidmitglieder, die nicht nur ambitioniert raiden um Equip nachzujagen oder Erfolge zu feiern. Du solltest richtig Lust darauf haben dich in einer Gemeinschaft wie wir es sind einzufinden, dich aktiv zu beteiligen und auch mit zu gestalten.

Um direkt in Raidgruppe 1 mit einsteigen zu können, brauchst du Erfahrung im normalen Modus und ein Equip von mindestens 705. Humor ist ebenfalls eine ganz wichtige Charaktereigenschaft bei uns ;-)

_Fernab des Raidgeschehens nehmen wir auch Interessierte Casual-Spieler auf, die mit ihrer sympathischen Art das Gildenleben bereichern. _

Das 18. Lebensjahr sollte vollendet sein.

*Was können wir dir bieten?*


Eine entspannte und oftmals sehr spaßige Raid- und Gildenatmosphäre
Eine Gildenleitung, die auf viele Jahre Erfahrung zurück blicken kann
Die Möglichkeit dich mit deinem Charakter zu verbessern, ohne gleich aus dem Raid gekickt zu werden
Fläschchen, Tränke und die Reparatur trägt die Gildenbank!
Freiheiten beim Erstellen von Events und Raids
Du hast die Möglichkeiten hier Freundschaften zu knüpfen
WhatsApp-Gruppe und Facebook-Gruppe
*Wie erreichst du uns?*

Unsere Homepage: www.horde.frozen-souls.eu
Dort könntest du dich über die Schaltfläche bei uns bewerben.
Alternativ kannst du dich auch bei mir roerchen#2149 im Battle.net melden oder ganz klassisch einen von uns auf dem Server anwhispern.

*Wir freuen uns riesig auf euch! *


----------



## amitistdrache (29. Juli 2014)

hi eure links gehen nicht


----------



## Crystania (30. Juli 2014)

amitistdrache schrieb:


> hi eure links gehen nicht



Ja... schade! Ich kann das witzigerweise noch so oft verbessern, buffed.de macht daraus immer schattenwlfe (ohne ö).

Da die Links nicht gehen, kann man uns selbstverständlich auch auf dem Server persönlich ansprechen!


----------



## Crystania (9. August 2014)

Wir suchen immernoch!


----------



## Crystania (17. August 2014)

Gesucht werden:

2 Mönche (DD, Heiler)
1 Jäger
1 Schamane (Ele)
1 Schurke


----------



## Crystania (14. September 2014)

Zur Zeit suchen wir noch einen Heilig-Paladin!


----------



## Yosef (14. September 2014)

http://www.xn--schattenwlfe-djb.de


----------



## Crystania (21. September 2014)

Zur Zeit suchen wir wieder einen Heal-Monk!


----------



## Crystania (30. September 2014)

push


----------



## Crystania (22. November 2014)

Hallo, wir suchen noch


----------



## Crystania (30. November 2014)

Wir suchen noch


----------



## Crystania (19. April 2015)

Wir suchen wieder Mitglieder! Sei dabei!


----------



## Crystania (29. April 2015)

Wir suchen noch Tanks


----------



## Crystania (15. Mai 2015)

Wir suchen Zauberklassen und Tanks atm


----------



## Crystania (22. September 2015)

Wir suchen !


----------

